# Some Old stuff (Update--w/Mindflayer, Orcs, ettercap, bugs, & more)



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Thought I'd post some old drawings that I have done for friends for their web sites as well as a part of an ezine......hoping that sharing this stuff will get me motivated to finish all this new stuff I got laying around...all of these fall within my quickie category 

Mutant blood hound


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

me draw a spider?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

cyborg


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

mutant beastie


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

mutant


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

litt'l lizard


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Umber hulk (that will be redone!!!!!!!!)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Meenlock from da fiend folio w/a little artistic liscence


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Knock-knock.....landshark


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Knock-knock again


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Spider Lill or spider fey....maybe a familiar


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 4, 2003)

Scorpion


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jan 4, 2003)

W00t!  Pretty sweet Nare..glad to have you on the Stygian team


----------



## Tetsubo (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice stuff NarlethDrider.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks u 2 

BTw, I will (soon) be taking character requests & posting some monster alternate forms that anyone can use as u like ...any requests, just post here or email me


----------



## Lord Crusan (Jan 7, 2003)

Real cool stuff buddy! Lots of details


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 10, 2003)

Alien, a version there of


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 10, 2003)

Nature blows---this was a real quick drawin---(edit egads maade it too big


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 10, 2003)

humanoids


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 10, 2003)

a mind flayer---for modern times?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

A caricature for a friend----ah, the poor ex-husbands


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

a variation on the great dane we use to have


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

dwarven rod


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm beginning to HATE my computer---try caricature again


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

great dane--again


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

da rod


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

gamma world ettercap


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

a 6 legged manscorpion in the 2E tradition


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

orc chieftain


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

orc shaman


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

marvel mutant for a base as a D&D race


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

another bug


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

& another


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

again


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

buggin ya yet again


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 11, 2003)

last old bug


----------



## las (Jan 11, 2003)

how many guns can a bug have .

Did I menchen I like what you do. If we do get to use that for COT  . Just think what we can do.


----------



## Krishnath (Jan 11, 2003)

That's some damn fine work you got there Narleth, how are my spiders coming along?


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 15, 2003)

E-mail me if you would like some work.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 15, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *E-mail me if you would like some work. *




Hurrah! some good news for the day!  *does "jello" dance*


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

I love that spider chick. Good job.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 20, 2003)

Speaking of spider chicks:  any luck with Larala yet?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 27, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Speaking of spider chicks:  any luck with Larala yet?  *




Aye---she'll be making an appearence soon


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 27, 2003)

LA Bump


----------



## Ferret (Jun 27, 2003)

Wanna draw a lil' spider? Email you soon k?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 28, 2003)

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Wanna draw a lil' spider? Email you soon k? *




Heh, I knew that spider looked familiar---I'll see what I can get done this weekend


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2003)

This is one of those threads that makes me feel acutely my inability to draw my way out of a sodden paper sack.  Great stuff.  Any chance of recruiting you to draw some monsters for me?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment ---just send me the descriptions for your beasties---as well as any behaviors or cultures(for the intelligent types)---I've been gettin requests lately & I think they are (FINALLY!!!!) helping me tear down the creative block i've been dealing with---so send away, email addy is:
NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Ok... That's just creepy!
Your perfect for the Savage world game.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Ok... That's just creepy!
> Your perfect for the Savage world game. *




Heh, thanks , now if only Anathos survives what he's running towards that others are running from


----------



## Necropolis (Jul 20, 2003)

HI
wow man , you know how to paint
do you have some undead pictures and liches ?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 9, 2003)

bumpa


----------



## BOZ (Oct 9, 2003)

so, when are you going to do some pieces for the CC art gallery thread, hmm?


----------



## Ferret (Oct 12, 2003)

Could I ask most politely where the hell my drawing is?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 19, 2005)

I hope you don't mind if I use your Orc drawings for my Broken Lands (Orc game)

Keep up the good work.

GW

PS: look at your .Sig, it still points to cyberstreet links.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 24, 2005)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind if I use your Orc drawings for my Broken Lands (Orc game)
> Keep up the good work.
> GW
> PS: look at your .Sig, it still points to cyberstreet links.





You're more than welcome to use any of 'em----I hope to finally update this thread in a few days with some actual NEW stuff

& sig is now fixed


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 25, 2005)

You're stuff looks great

And I'm not saying that because I am one of your players


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 25, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> You're stuff looks great
> 
> And I'm not saying that because I am one of your players




Heh, thanks I'll eventually get to drawing the pc for the game as well as some of the things/npcs/etc encountered  

It will be nice to updated this thread w/new stuff


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 26, 2005)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> You're more than welcome to use any of 'em----I hope to finally update this thread in a few days with some actual NEW stuff
> 
> & sig is now fixed




Awsome work, ND. I really like that modern mind flayer.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2006)

Just noticed the link to this in your sig. Absouletely great stuff! And some of it totally yoinked!


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Dec 12, 2006)

This drawing is fantastic.
Have you ever considered drawing on the Enworld Free character portrait thread?
Your work is great.

Mortimer De Gaul



			
				NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Umber hulk (that will be redone!!!!!!!!)


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 20, 2006)

That meenlock is really good though almost obcene


----------

